# Lights, camera, Action!



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally, got round to watching Swordfish last night. You know, the film with John Travolta, Hugh Jackman, Halle Berry and Vinnie Jones.

Anyway, about half way through I look up from my iPad (multi-tasking) notice that Travolta and Jackman have just walked into a rather nice coffee bar. 'Triple Espresso' says Jackman to the Barista. Travolta (who looks like he's just popped in from the Pulp Fiction set next door) raises his eye brows and gives Jackman a look that kind of says 'woo look at you, hardman' and then orders the same.

So down they sit, and discuss the finer mechanics of ripping off a bank. Meanwhile I'm checking out the decor, merchandise, fixtures and fittings. 'Nice coffee bar' I say to SWMBO. 'Yes' she says, 'That's the one they blew up at the beginning'. *Wwwwhat!!!*

What's your favourite coffee scene in the tv or the movies?

Don't anyone say 'the gold blend ads'


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

As per my signature, any of the coffee related lines in Twin Peaks. Also the Tom Waits and Iggy Pop vignette from the Coffee and Cigarettes series.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Not a fave or anything but did chuckle when i saw a scene in the original swedish version of The Girl with a Dragon Tattoo where the lead guy knocks himself up a coffee on a Gaggia Classic and proceeds to pour a shockingly bad espresso.

Obviously not read this site.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I've always like this brief scene from Elf:


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

And this from Airplane:


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

By the way, no one on a film set has ever said 'lights, camera, action'.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Here you go, from Austin Powers....






... wish I knew how to embed this properly:confused:


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

ObsidianSage said:


> Here you go, from Austin Powers....


Haha this scene should happen in every Costa, Starbucks and Nero!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a single line for me, from Talledega Nights







http://www.google.com/m/url?channel=bm&client=ms-palm-webOS&ei=TQ9yT7DaMIS78gOCrgE&q=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v%3D14J3esvACe4&ved=0CBYQtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNFsaacma27nJRicO2GBvHRU0WbtYg


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Am reminded of the scene from Friends when Chandler is trying to break up with Janice and has gone through about 12 espressos. OK, not a classic but was funny


----------

